# Como Crear una entrada auxiliar para un autoestereo pioneer



## cota2003

Hola... , En realidad necesito saber , si es que me pueden ayudar a fabricar una cable de entrada auxiliar en un Autoestereo Pioneer Modelo : DEH-P4650MP. Alguien que sabe de los Autoestereos Pioneer... todos tiene en la parte de atras la entrada auxiliar que es de color Celestecito... Un cuadradito Celeste... Necesito que me ayuden a localizar los pines... asi pueda conectar un cable Auxiliar , para que pueda conectar mi Reproductor de Mp3...
Yo Creo que no es muy dificil ! , simplemente tengo que saber cuales son los pines para poder conectar en la salida de los audifonos y en la parte auxiliar de el autoestereo! 

Desde ya muchas gracias !

mariano


----------



## tecnicdeso

Debes comprar un accesorio de pioneer que te convierte la entrada ipbus serie p, a una entrada auxiliar. Si eso no te convence, adquiere un pequeño modulador de FM y tendrás una entrada auxiliar a través de la fm. Saludos.


----------



## cota2003

Buenas... Aky les dejo la solución , el diagrama para que puedan crear Uds. mismos una entrada auxiliar para su Mp3 , discman , Ipod.. Etc.Etc. Espero que les Sea Util! 


*para entrar con señal de audio en estereos pioneer de la linea deh-pXXXX*


----------



## negrotec

debes  de ubicar  el  sintonizador de la radio  y  buscar  la  entrada  de  audio  al  preamplificador  L  y   R    y  cuando  conectes  el  dispositivo  se  cortara  el  sonido de la radio y  dentrara  lo que  conectaste .


----------



## tec-electronica

pues esta muu buena la información ahunque puede ser de esta manera si el autoestereo tiene aux y solo se activa y siguiendo el procedimiento hay que soldar unos cables rca hembras en el puerto de entrada azul, con mucho cuidado se solda el cable rojo de la hembra en el pin numero dos del puerto visto de frente contando de manera horizontal de izquierda a derecha los dos pin siguientes son negativo comun para las dos hembras rca. En la segunda linea de pins horizontales el numero cuatro contando de izquierda a derecha es el blanco de la hembra left, la tercer y ultima hilera de pins horizontales no la utilizamos. aversi les funciona asi ok!


----------



## arg_bsas

voy a probar el esquema de cota2003 a ver que onda


----------



## 33153337

hola tengo el pioneer deh-4850 y tiene ese tipo de conexión. tengo el cable pero no se como hacerlo funcionar cuando conecto un auxiliar. o sea, como hago para lograr reproducir lo que viene del auxiliar. muchas gracias


----------



## MUERTO

Necesito el pinout del estereo original del scenic. quiero ver la posibilidad de hacer una entrada auxiliar.
Lo desmonte y vi que tiene un conector libre. ¿ alguien sabe para que es?
desde ya gracias a todos. saludos.


----------



## gabsanti

Hola! Yo tengo un Pioneer KEH-2600, un ancianito que tiene dos cables con rca del lado de atrás. Imaginé que era entrada auxiliar y le conecté un reproductor. El tema es que toqué todos los botones y no logro escuchar nada de lo que ingresa. Obviamente no consigo el manual. Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Los RCA son salida de audio, no es entrada auxiliar, ese radio no tiene entrada auxiliar.

Usa esta cassete *Mp3/cd/md Cassette Adptr 3.5mm Mini-stereo Plug 

*como entrada auxiliar, lo conectas y haces PLAY en la casetera o lo usas como si fuese un cassete común.

Chao.
elaficonado.


----------



## alejandroggg

hola gente, yo tengo un pioneer 1650, muy buen sonido, pero no tiene ninguna salida ni cable azul, voy a buscar si encuentro la entrada del sintonizador y les cuento, igual si alguno la tiene mas clara que tire una punta. gracias. Ale.


----------



## abnerd

que hay *Y*o tengo un sonny bt5000 y tiene la opcion de aux pero no tiene la entrada como se la hago???????


----------



## j0rgito

cota2003 dijo:


> Buenas... Aky les dejo la solución , el diagrama para que puedan crear Uds. mismos una entrada auxiliar para su Mp3 , discman , Ipod.. Etc.Etc. Espero que les Sea Util!
> 
> 
> *para entrar con señal de audio en estereos pioneer de la linea deh-pXXXX*



yo lo conecto en esos pins y no me funciona.... alguien sabe algo del tema??


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Si eres de los que se arriesga
Prueba L + con LG (canal izquierdo) y R + con RG (canal derecho).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## j0rgito

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Si eres de los que se arriesga
> Prueba L + con LG (canal izquierdo) y R + con RG (canal derecho).
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Y no podría ser k tenga algo que ver el NC ?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

NC (No Connection), sin conexión.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## quiquefernandez978

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-111486624-entrada-auxiliar-para-el-stereo-de-tu-auto-_JM_


----------



## Toushiro1040

Si a pesar de haber conectado las terminales no se escucha nada has intentado habilitar la opcion aux del estereo, porque viene deshabilitada por default, y para activarla solo mantienes precionada el boton func. (funcion) por unos segundos y te empiezas a desplazar hasta encontrar la funcion que viene off, la cambias a on y con esto te va a aparecer la opcion de aux, ademas de la de cd y tuner. espero les funcione.


----------

